# Turkish Superleague 06-08 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

Trabzonspor v Ankaragucu
 06/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.285 4.60 9.50 statsAll Bets (27) 
Hacettepe Spor Kulübü v Eskisehirspor
 07/02/2009 12:00 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 statsAll Bets (28) 
Galatasaray v Kayserispor
 07/02/2009 17:00 GMT
  1.35 4.00 9.00 statsAll Bets (27) 
Antalyaspor v Denizlispor
 08/02/2009 12:00 GMT
  1.95 3.20 3.60 statsAll Bets (28) 
Gaziantepspor v Ankaraspor
 08/02/2009 12:00 GMT
  2.15 3.20 3.10 statsAll Bets (27) 
Genclerbirligi v Bursaspor
 08/02/2009 12:00 GMT
  2.05 3.20 3.30 statsAll Bets (29) 
Sivasspor v Kocaelispor
 08/02/2009 12:00 GMT
  1.18 5.75 12.00 statsAll Bets (24) 
Konyaspor v Besiktas
 08/02/2009 13:00 GMT
  4.50 3.25 1.75 statsAll Bets (30) 
Istanbul Buyuksehir v Fenerbahce
 08/02/2009 17:00 GMT
  5.00 3.40 1.65 statsAll Bets (30)


----------

